# New to Muay Thai. After a few tips?



## aptek

Hi all,

Just after a little advice. Just started out with Muay Thai and will be moving into doing MMA ground work later. Iâ€™m after a few tips please.

1)	Gloves. Iâ€™ve got the Sandee shin/feet guards and they are great so iâ€™m after getting the Sandee Gloves ([sandee] Triple Tone Boxing Glove). Iâ€™m not a big guy and only weigh around 10st so iâ€™m thinking 12oz will be a good compromise for sparring and bag work until my stamina is better and I can move up to something heavier. Would you agree?

2)	Feet Blisters. The balls of my feet and big toe blistered quite badly last week, the blister has gone and Iâ€™m now left with red softer new skin. Once this heals will it be tougher? What am I best wrapping it with for training tomorrow?

3)	Stamina!! This is my main issue. Other than building up to 2k sprints what is recommended for rapid increase in stamina? Circuit training etc? How many times a week would you suggest?

Thanks for any replies. Really enjoying it so far but have a lot of work to do!


----------



## christomo

1 - im 11 stone and use 12oz sandee gloves and there great, a little bit stiff at first but so are all gloves untill you wear them in and they mold to your hands.

2 - your feet will definatly get tougher, the skin on the bottom of my foot is like plastic now haha.

3 - circuit training is good for muscle endurance and strength but for cardiovascular training id use interval bag work, or interval sprints

eg, 30 seconds max effort then 30 seconds slow


----------



## aptek

Thanks for the reply.

Currently my right foot is still a bit of a mess (brand new raw skin). Not sure whether to train tonight and wrap the damaged part in electrical tape (more durable lol) or give it a miss until Thursday.

My stamina really is my main issue but Iâ€™ll keep working hard on it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## AndyMulz

aptek said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just after a little advice. Just started out with Muay Thai and will be moving into doing MMA ground work later. Iâ€™m after a few tips please.
> 
> 1)	Gloves. Iâ€™ve got the Sandee shin/feet guards and they are great so iâ€™m after getting the Sandee Gloves ([sandee] Triple Tone Boxing Glove). Iâ€™m not a big guy and only weigh around 10st so iâ€™m thinking 12oz will be a good compromise for sparring and bag work until my stamina is better and I can move up to something heavier. Would you agree?
> 
> 2)	Feet Blisters. The balls of my feet and big toe blistered quite badly last week, the blister has gone and Iâ€™m now left with red softer new skin. Once this heals will it be tougher? What am I best wrapping it with for training tomorrow?
> 
> 3)	Stamina!! This is my main issue. Other than building up to 2k sprints what is recommended for rapid increase in stamina? Circuit training etc? How many times a week would you suggest?
> 
> Thanks for any replies. Really enjoying it so far but have a lot of work to do!


1. 12oz is a goof gloves for pad work etc however invest in some 16oz for sparring.

2. This just comes with time my main club train on mats which is a pain in the arse because i train once a week on hard floors and blister up then go onto mats and the friction pain is a c**t.

3. Pad work, running also think using minutes instead of reps with kettlebells has helped me.


----------



## rsp84

Im lighter thsn yourself and ive always used 14-16oz gloves, great for when you fight in 10oz, coz the fight gloves feel so light. Perhaps invest in a pair of bag gloves for heavy bag training also.

Your feet will heal like said above, and as for cardio, get down to more thai classes and suppliment your training with cardio work. Dont get it into your head that you need to get fit for thai, youll get fit for thai, by doing thai.

Happy training .


----------



## AndyMulz

rsp84 said:


> Im lighter thsn yourself and ive always used 14-16oz gloves, great for when you fight in 10oz, coz the fight gloves feel so light. Perhaps invest in a pair of bag gloves for heavy bag training also.
> 
> Your feet will heal like said above, and as for cardio, get down to more thai classes and suppliment your training with cardio work. Dont get it into your head that you need to get fit for thai, youll get fit for thai, by doing thai.
> 
> Happy training .


Couldnt have said it better.


----------



## aptek

My feet are on the mend and were fine this week so they are getting tougher.

Calves are on fire from the 5X 1min knee tuck jumps. Very good actually i'll be doing this in my own time.

I'm a member of a normal gym as well so Iâ€™m working on strength as well as my fitness on the nights i'm not training.

Going travelling later this year so just booked a months Muay Thai in Phuket. Can't wait! :thumb

16Oz does will that not slow me down? Iâ€™ll go for some of those when my fitness improves. Iâ€™m getting tired far to early as is!


----------



## rsp84

14oz will do fine, but you want to start as you mean to go on, so youll build your arms endurance up for 14oz's.

Cheers andymulz, how the training going?


----------



## jhonknes

There are many car wrapping services available in Thai. The Car Wrapping is the best application available for the cars now a days. It is the large vinyl decal for the car. It is directly applied over the original paint of the car. This application allows us to protection for the paint, change the colour, for using stickers and also many other new applications for our car. I am already using it. I made my car wrapped in the Vinyl in wraps for Car Wrapping Thai. The price they charged was also affordable and they put some stickers on my car. My car is black coloured and with gold coloured stripes in it with it now. It is looking nice and by this there is no damage exists for the original paint. I think it is not a loss expense. Could produce some attachments regarding their other applications for the cars.


----------



## hiddendragon

Sounds like you are on the right path. The only thing I would say is, sounds like you are full of enthuisasm and are getting better quickly. Remember that your stamina will build over time - be careful not to overtrain and go into a dip as you may lose interest. So be persistent, and consistent . Don't train 5 days a week for two weeks then stop. Better to train 2 or 3 times, focus on your technique and stamina will build over time.


----------



## Babycakes

For stamina you have plenty of options as the Experienced fellow suggested you get fit by doing Thai is spot on. I personally would suggest each morning drag yourself outside if you have a dog take it with you and start to jog then sprint then walk and do this for around 30 minutes don't worry at first you will be walking more then you are sprinting but if you stick at it along with your Thai things will come good  .


----------

